# CT Scan



## Dbpott (May 28, 2008)

CT scan of the cervical spine without contrast material followed by contrast material with additional sections taken. I am the Biller for the radiologist who supervised, interpreted and dictated the report for this test. Assign only the appropriate CPT procedure code.

I got out of this 72127 but then reading on about supervision and interpretation should there be another code or is that only if the physician did both the procedure and provides imaging supervision and interpretation. Since it was just the radiologist did it all do I just keep the one code?


----------



## Davistm (Jun 17, 2008)

If the radiologist owns the equipment used to perform the scan, then report the global code - 72127.  If the radiologist performed only the professional component [most likely], report code 72127-26.

Terry


----------



## Dbpott (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you for the information!


----------

